# 5 min delay on initial start up.



## justgreg51 (Sep 16, 2009)

i have the dish vip 722 receiver and every morning i have to wait 5 to 7 minutes before the select button on the remote will let me view programming.dish sent me a new remote and now a 2nd receiver,and im still having the same problem.also,if i leave the house for a period of time,turn the tv on i have to wait approx.3 minutes before i can hit the guide button or channel up down buttons..this is crazy..any ideas folks?dish is telling me there has been problems with sony tv's and an inteface issue...hummm...p.s.the receiver is left on 24/7


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

This sounds like the old IR interference from your TV problem. Many LCD TVs will produce IR interference for 5-15 minutes when they are first turned on. After that period it stops. This makes it seem the Dish IR remote is not working for that period of time however, it is actually caused by the TV. Try turning on the TV and leaving it on for a while before trying to turn on the receiver and see if the receiver responds immediately. Or if you are in Single mode, just use the RF remote instead of the IR remote. 

There are a number of possible solutions including moving the receiver away from the TV or somehow shield the IR port from the TV or tuning the receiver to the desired channel before turning on the TV.


----------



## justgreg51 (Sep 16, 2009)

i will try that with the receiver..great input..thanks!


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

If dish sent you a 6.4 IR/UHF Pro remote as the replacement then all you would have to do is set the 722 in UHF Pro mode. Bring up the System Info screen (menu twice, or menu 6-1-3) put the green key that has the #1 UHF Pro markings on it in the remote. Then press-hold the SAT key on the remote until all top buttons light up, press a number on the key pad to change the address to any number (1-16) other than 1 and what TV2 is set to. Hit the # key on the lower right hand side of the remote. As the SAT light key is flashing hit the record key on the remote until the address changes on the receiver.

Note it's been quite some time sense I've done this so I may be wrong on the procedure. If someone else could chime in to verify, or call BS please do.


----------



## justgreg51 (Sep 16, 2009)

my remote says 21.0 ir/uhf pro.


----------



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

Interesting... I have a 622 in the family room with a 61" DLP tv and no problem. 

Just got a second 622 for the living rm and it has the same delay problem as others described when first turning on everything. This is also with a new 46" Mitsubishi LCD tv. I thought the receiver had an issue.

Damn LCD ;-/

Dave


----------



## justgreg51 (Sep 16, 2009)

chuck,i did that reverse check you mentioned and i still have the same problem.i turned the dish receiver off all night.i got up turned the tv for 15 mins,then turned the receiver on and waited approx 2 mins. and i still had the typical delay.greg


----------



## justgreg51 (Sep 16, 2009)

dave,are you saying you think it is the lcd tv's?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Take the battery cover off the remote. Then flip the switch that is next to the batteries from IR to UHF. Then hit the system info button that is behind the door on the front right of the receiver. By primary remote address, it should say IR. Hit record on the remote and see if that changes to UHF Pro Band A or UHF Pro Band B. If so, cancel the menus using the remote and see if that resolves the issue.


----------



## justgreg51 (Sep 16, 2009)

puck,i did as you suggested.will i have to wait until tomorrow morning,to see if this resolved my issue?..thanks,greg


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

justgreg51 said:


> puck,i did as you suggested.will i have to wait until tomorrow morning,to see if this resolved my issue?..thanks,greg


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Hopefully it was just an IR interference issue (had all the hallmarks of one), and that'll do the trick.


----------



## justgreg51 (Sep 16, 2009)

to all who gave me input on here.a dish tech was just here and told me that i should turn the...and this includes the 622 as well...receiver off when it it NOT being used.it gives the software more time to do its thing and reboot itself,so to speak..i will know tomorrow morning if this advise fixes the problem.i will keep all advised on this..good day all,greg


----------



## justgreg51 (Sep 16, 2009)

update,the dish 722 receiver works best if you turn it off as you would your tv.there is no longer the delay,in the morning or if you leave the house.


----------



## jbkusa (Sep 21, 2009)

I just got upgraded to the 722k last week and started having issues in the early morning. I can turn the TV on and the receiver but after that the receiver is not responding to my IR remote. After a few days I started to try different things. I have read that interference from the LCD TV can cause this but the past two mornings I have tried something new. At 4:30 am I will go in the living room and turn the TV and receiver on. At that time my lights were dimmed. My receiver would not be responsive to the remote. But if I turn the lights on, the remote worked fine.

I used to have the 625 and never, never, never had this issue.
Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

So, you are saying your receiver can't see the IR remote signal with the lights off? :lol:


----------



## jbkusa (Sep 21, 2009)

Works with the lights off or on, but not dimmed. Just thought this was odd. Did they make a change on the IR receiver portion on the 722K? Or is it the new 21.0 IR/UHF Pro remote? My guess would be the remote.


----------



## jbkusa (Sep 21, 2009)

Should I have got the Vip 622 instead? Since it has most of the bugs worked out.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I have a two 622's. The older one has never exhibited a delay. The newer one has a delay of a couple minutes. The old one is connected to a rear projection CRT type TV. The new one is connected to an LCD type TV. The delay only occurs when I first turn on the receiver and LCD. If I turn on the receiver and TV2, an old CRT display, I don't see the delay. Conclusion: it is some kind of interference from the LCD. A couple minutes I can live with. If I had the OP's problem it would drive me nuts.


----------



## jbkusa (Sep 21, 2009)

Darn LCD tvs!


----------



## robo45h (Jul 8, 2003)

I think I'm seeing this too. Just upgraded from 622 to 722k. I never saw this stuff with my 622. What I'm seeing:

When I'm not using the 722 for a long time -- greater than the 4 hours inactivity timeout -- it seems to completely power down rather than just go into standby mode. Standby mode on the 622 was fine -- pressing the main big red power button on the remote would cause the 622 to come out of standby mode quickly. And actually, when I'm not watching, I press the power button on the remote to put the DVR into standby anyway. So the 4 hour inactivity should rarely be invoked on my unit.

But the 722k doesn't seem to go into standby mode after the inactivity timeout. Instead, it powers down completely. This means a LONG power-up sequence, including 5 step satellite check and 5 minute program guide download.

Also, as noted in this thread, the power on button on the remote doesn't seem to work in this situation. When it's powered down (vs. in standby) the 722 doesn't seem to notice me pressing the power button on the remote at all. I have to either get really close to the 722, or I have to hit the power button on the front panel. At least, it seems that way. It's possible that the power button on the remote is working, but the 722 just takes forever to do anything at all to acknowledge that I've pressed the button -- but I don't think so. I think it's not seeing it.

The fact that it CAN see it in the same lighting conditions at other times seems to say it's a 722 problem. Combine with the weird "power down rather than standby" problem to make a really annoying combination.


----------



## jbkusa (Sep 21, 2009)

I turned off my auto shut down after 4hrs of inactivity. I just make it a habit to shut down once a week at my leisure when it isn't so inconvenient. But I still have issues with no response to the remote in the dimmed lighting.


----------



## robo45h (Jul 8, 2003)

So today, after being in "off" (aka standby) mode all night, I tested powering on early this afternoon. Worked like a charm. I scratched my head and turned it "off" (standby). In the evening, when I went to turn it on, it wouldn't respond to the remote. It was in some sort of "solid off" (or just plain solid confused) state. I had to press the power button on the front panel.

The boot-up process was weird. I don't think it did the 5-step satellite scan. Nor did it do the guide download at startup. But *after* startup, while I had something (Guide, DVR screen?) displayed, it popped up a guide download screen on top (never seen that before).


----------



## robo45h (Jul 8, 2003)

And the latest fun...

Yesterday I disabled the inactivity option. Now, mind you, the inactivity option is simply supposed to put the DVR into standby mode; not power it off completely. My older 622 and 501 boxes always went to standby. In fact, if they're powered off completely, they can miss recording events, so standby is the normal mode.

Today, similar to yesterday, I tried powering up around 2pm. Worked fine. So I hit the power button on the remote since I wasn't planning on watching TV. And it occurs to me a few minutes later that I should check it again. Now, the power button on the remote won't fire up the 722. Since it's apparently powered off (rather than in standby). 

So I figure I'll give it the old pull-the-power-plug treatment and see if it starts behaving better. I do this. It comes back up. So I hit the power button the the remote and verify that it goes into standby mode with the screen saver floating around. Fine. I power off the TV and go about my business.

A few minutes later, I hear the fan whir on the 722 and note that the green LED is lit. So I fire up the TV, and the 722 is in the middle of a spontaneous reboot "Stand by..."

WTF? Do I just have a lemon 722? Which would NOT say much for Dish's QA process, since this is my 3rd replacement DVR in a few months. The first 622 lasted for years and never died, but the HDMI on it never worked, and I needed it. That was followed by two 622 refurbs, which both died. Now this 722, which seems flaky. 

The 5 minute power up is bad enough when it decides to power off spontaneously, but the fact that it will then miss timers is a whole separate problem. Kinda makes in much less useful as a DVR if it misses recording timed events.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

jbkusa said:


> Works with the lights off or on, but not dimmed.


Most IR receivers have an "AGC" (automatic gain control) circuit so they can adjust to light or dark rooms. If they didn't, the remote might not work in the bright daylight, or not at night, etc.

Some lighting conditions can confuse the AGC circuit, which is part of the problem with IR bleed from plasmas and LCD backlights.


----------



## jbkusa (Sep 21, 2009)

BattleZone said:


> Most IR receivers have an "AGC" (automatic gain control) circuit so they can adjust to light or dark rooms. If they didn't, the remote might not work in the bright daylight, or not at night, etc.
> 
> Some lighting conditions can confuse the AGC circuit, which is part of the problem with IR bleed from plasmas and LCD backlights.


Do you have any suggestions to correct this? I was thinking about getting an IR extender to relocate the IR eye away from my TV.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

jbkusa said:


> Do you have any suggestions to correct this? I was thinking about getting an IR extender to relocate the IR eye away from my TV.


Call E* and tell them you have an IR interference issue and need a UHF Pro remote to use for that tv. Once you have that we can help you set it up. Should solve the problem.


----------



## jbkusa (Sep 21, 2009)

puckwithahalo said:


> Call E* and tell them you have an IR interference issue and need a UHF Pro remote to use for that tv. Once you have that we can help you set it up. Should solve the problem.


Just chatted with E* and they are sending out a new UHF remote via UPS (free). I should have it by Monday.

I probably will hit you up for the help on the set-up.

Thanks for the help. I hope this solves my problem. Also, thanks to the OP, I know this doesn't help their problem but their post helped me.:biggthump


----------



## jbkusa (Sep 21, 2009)

Got the new UHF remote! It fixed my remote problem. 

Thanks for the help.


----------

